# ANy of these lenses 'OK' for my NEX-5? ( macro shots? )



## why (Apr 4, 2013)

Hello.

I own a nex-5 with standard lens.

would any of the following lenses allow me to take macro shots?

Hakuba 52 mm UV
Canon Zoom FD 75-200mm 1:4.5
Canon Macro 35-70mm
Canon 50 mm

Would it be worth it for me to grab anyone of these? If i could get them all for about 100$ would it be worth it?

thanks allot I appreciate your help.


----------



## why (Apr 4, 2013)

65 views!! Not one 'expert' available with some knowledge to share?


----------



## Ron Evers (Apr 4, 2013)

You would be better off with a true legacy macro such as a Canon FD 50/3.5 or Minolta 50/3.5 or other, with appropriate adapter.


----------

